# Dog put wife in crate...



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Justin received a new kennel for his 5th month birthday... He decided that he will live outside and mommy live inside...


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol!! Now that is to funny!! He is like hiiiiiii mommy!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: Thats classic!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHA! Hey Mom that's my crate!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

See? With proper conditioning, the crate can be a safe, happy place!!

LOL! Very cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a great picture! You should use it for your Christmas cards


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

HA HA! My daughter decided we all needed a time out...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, too funny. Your wife needs a longer crate or shorter legs though. Did you at least give her a kong to chew on?


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Justin0406 said:


> Justin received a new kennel for his 5th month birthday... He decided that he will live outside and mommy live inside...


 
:spittingcoffee: That's funny!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's too funny!! Good dog! LOL!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:rofl: funny!

Where did you buy that crate I've been looking for one for my wife for months!

I really need to start practicing NILIF with her


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

That is hilarious!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:wild: lol seems the dog is a good trainer! Now give mommy a treat


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HAHA!!!!! I need to dry off my keyboard after reading these comments!!! or stop drinking at the computer! 

He's like," Mom! Get outta... wait... Does this mean i get to sleep in bed on your pillow?!"


----------

